# betta fighting fish coldwater???



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

r betta fighting fish cold water????????
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

yes they are even though most people keep them with heaters


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

No they are from warm tropical countries! They can survive in cooler water but do best in warm water.
I used to breed them and they need very warm water to breed.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

robster84 said:


> yes they are even though most people keep them with heaters


Some people talk utter rubish:whip: 

Betta splendens along with all the other betta species are TROPICAL, just like Angels, Neons, and every other tropical fish. In fact, if you cared to do some research, you will see that they actually are best kept in warmer water than most other tropicals. Keeping bettas in cold water WILL, shorten their lifespan, cause fin clamping and make it susceptible to infection and disease.
The reason people say they dont need heaters are the same people that keep them in ornamental vases fit for flowers only.

The only time they dont require a heater is ................... if you live in the tropics:whistling2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

robster84 said:


> yes they are even though most people keep them with heaters


 can i ask where you got that information from?

as Andy said, fighters prefer warmer water than most


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

no need for comments like 'if you do your research etc'. i see them in my LFS in large bowls and they do fine. i have 2 myself in aquariums but they have heaters. i have not seen one caresheet stating that a heater is required

i apologise that i got it wrong but honestly couldnt care less as mine are kept fine


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

I've heard of people keeping all sorts of fish in coldwater - blood parrots, guppies, neons.
Result: the fish are less active and have shortened lifespans.

Don't keep tropical fish in coldwater - it's bad for them.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Well here's a caresheet if you need one :2thumb:

Betta Information | Housing a Betta


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

robster84 said:


> i see them in my LFS in large bowls and they do fine


The only reason they appear "fine" is because they're not kept like that longterm. IMO Bettas do best in their own "bachelor pad" (15L+) that is both heated and filtered properly. Like goldfish, just because Bettas _can_ survive in subprime conditions, doesn't mean that they _should_*...:hmm:


*Not a dig at you, robster - just a personal belief of mine. : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

robster84 said:


> no need for comments like 'if you do your research etc'. i see them in my LFS in large bowls and they do fine. i have 2 myself in aquariums but they have heaters. i have not seen one caresheet stating that a heater is required


 fish shops tend to be a lot warmer than the average home though, so often they can get away with it....

i know of some breeders who find it cheaper to house their males in bowls/gallon jars and invest in a heater to heat the fish room

and caresheet's will mention have an optimum temperature (hardly a very good care sheet if not) so it would be common sense to look at that temp and think "well my room won't maintain it at that"....


----------

